# Ex Sex



## just me 33 (Apr 8, 2011)

My husband and I almost made it married 10 years....we just grew out of love with each other...and are divorcing. For financial reasons we are living under the same roof. I can't stop wanting to have sex with him! While we were married it was not often and not too good...but now...Wow! Is this normal? We both understand that we will not be getting back together


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

just me 33 said:


> My husband and I almost made it married 10 years....we just grew out of love with each other...and are divorcing. For financial reasons we are living under the same roof. I can't stop wanting to have sex with him! While we were married it was not often and not too good...but now...Wow! Is this normal? We both understand that we will not be getting back together


It's almost the same here.....married almost 11 years, ex divorced me over finances and other things.... 

I started making changes to my life and he must have liked it, after divorce was final he told me it doesn't have to be over if I don't want it to be and that he loves me....tried to reconcile but I screwed up by making accusations....

He moved out of the bedroom and we haven't had sex since  ....

I want him soooooooo bad.....

Sex got definitely better after the split.....weirdly enough....not that it was bad before, no way, but it was even more fun after.....

If you guys agree on FWB then go ahead.....

But if one still has feelings and the other doesn't then I wouldn't recommend it....


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think it's normal. During our separation, we had some of the best sex ever.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

How ironic. I'd rather have half my stuff than all of you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, totally ironic. But then again, remember, Runs, I did not want to divorce. Looking back, I shoulda cut it off because sex definitely bonds you (if you're a woman, especially).


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

I fight the urge to have sex all day every day...
Is there a convent for athiests with many children? lmao

Very difficult. He would have his claws in my brain so fast... I'm still picking out the slpinters of the last decade...


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

To me it sounds desperate. But I could be wrong. Maybe it's a cultural thing. I had never heard of this before. Never.


----------

